# Removing fireback



## DesignA (2 Mar 2010)

hi, i have an open fire with no back boiler with a timber and granite surround. i wish to remove the fireback and place a stove sitting partially into the fireback space. it is a mulberry joyce stove i would be placing in. 
2 questions: 
1:Will we need to remove the fireplace surrond to remove the fireback and if not what would you recommend the finish of the open fireplace with the fireback removed. 
2: would heat loss occur in the room due to the stove being sat into the open fire place?


----------



## fmc (9 Mar 2010)

Hi designA,
1. No the back can be broken out and all fill removed have plenty of buckets and wear a dust mask. The brick behind can be plastered, tiled or covered with a vermiculite type board one type is called skamolex and has some brick or reeded designs.
2. Yes a freestanding stove needs to be out as much as it can as it radiates its heat. An inset convector would be better imho. You may need to extend the hearth with a freestanding stove.


----------

